# [V] T-Com Sinus 1054 DSL WLAN-Router



## sauerlandboy79 (22. August 2012)

Oben genanntes Gerät hat sieben Jahre lang seinen Dienst ohne Probleme verrichtet, musste aber nun einem anderen Router wegen schnellerem DSL-Zugang weichen (sonst hätte ihn weiter benutzt).

Neben dem Gerät an sich sind eine Treiber-, eine Zugangs-CD, Netzteil und eine Kurzanleitung dabei (Splitter und LAN-Kabel sind nicht dabei). Funktioniert alles einwandfrei, auch optisch ohne Mängel, da sehr pfleglich behandelt und aus einem Nichtraucher-Haushalt.

Wer Interesse hat: Für nen Zehner (plus Versand, alternativ Selbstabholung) kann er es haben.


----------

